# Command &amp; Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection - Uncut und deutsch?!



## BladeWND (27. Mai 2013)

*Command & Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection - Uncut und deutsch?!*

Hallo,
ich will mir die Command & Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection kaufen. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die Version Uncut und gleichzeitig auf deutsch zu installieren oder macht Origin das eh nicht mit?

Wo bekommt man so etwas günstig her? Kann ich z.B. hier: Amazon.com: Command and Conquer The Ultimate Collection [Online Game Code]: Video Games kaufen und es funktioniert? 

Fragen über Fragen 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Peter23 (27. Mai 2013)

Kauf sie dir bloß nicht. Abzocke!

Lies das:

C&C The Ultimate Collection sorgt für Unmut bei Spielern


----------



## BladeWND (27. Mai 2013)

Naja Mehrspielermodus brauch ich eh nicht 
Aber insgesamt sind die Bewertungen doch gut


----------



## Peter23 (27. Mai 2013)

Ähm, die Spiele sind cut, die alten Teile laufen auf modernen Betriebssystemen nicht und es ist keine Datenträger in der Verpackung.


Gut?


----------



## Jabbadu3 (3. Juni 2013)

hab mir die bei origin gekauft als digitaler download
dort laufen alle spiele bis auf den aller ersten..

wobei das vllt. schon behoben wurde - ich jetzt auch schon wieder ein paar monate her als ich es probiert habe..

wg uncut oder nicht, kann ich dir grad nicht genau sagen - aber es gibt glaube ich möglichkeiten die uncut zu patchen..
hab das bei Generals gemacht


----------



## BladeWND (4. Juni 2013)

Super danke


----------

